# AlgMe released!



## molarmanful (Mar 11, 2015)

AlgMe is a bookmarklet that lets you highlight a cube alg and play it back. It runs on alg.cubing.net. You can get it here.

What do you guys think?


----------



## martinss (Mar 11, 2015)

Step 3 ("Click the bookmarklet.") doesn't work for me : it just writes "[object HTMLScriptElement]" or "true"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice interface, and I love me some bookmarklets!


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2015)

It doesn't work for me - it comes up for a very short time before disappearing again.

Also, someone has made an alg.cubing.net bookmarklet before: Tao Yu made one that works fine for me.


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't get it.. How do I use it? I looked at Tau Yu's tutorial and was still confused... Help?


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice work. More functional than my one. I might switch to it.



josh42732 said:


> I don't get it.. How do I use it? I looked at Tau Yu's tutorial and was still confused... Help?



What browser are you using? Are you talking about AlgMe or my bookmarklet?


----------



## martinss (Mar 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> It doesn't work for me - [...] Tao Yu made one that works fine for me.


Same for me !


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 12, 2015)

I tested the bookmarklet in Chrome, Firefox, IE, Opera, and Safari. It works in all of them. However, in IE, you will get [object HTMLScriptElement] if you click on the link directly. For the bookmarklet to work, you need to *drag* the huge link that says "AlgMe" into your bookmarks bar; THEN you can use the bookmarklet.


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 13, 2015)

UPDATES!!!!
-----
AlgMe now uses Bootstrap, so the menus looks a bit nicer. 

In addition, color scheme (BOY/Japanese) and playback type (to/from solved state) were added.

Try it out! If you already have the bookmarklet, then you do not have to re-download because the bookmarklet already links to the updated script. All updates will operate like this.
-----
The source code is here.


----------

